# I just got my first Windows 10!



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Finally upgraded my own laptop that almost made it to 10 years with Windows 7 installed to a brand new Windows 10 All in one Desktop PC.

WOW! It's so vast and exciting to see many features.

I want to get TOP notch security and programs but at the same time keeping it simple and not install too much.

My browser for choice is Chrome with Adblock Plus and WOT.

My Spyware/Malware is Malwarebytes Premium.

My all in one security is Mcafee LiveSafe with firewall. (First time going to use a paid programs as I usually went with a free one). 

What other programs are safe to use alongside Mcafee?

Give me everything!

I had AdvancedCare, SpywareBlaster, SpywareGuard, Ccleaner and some other programs in my old 7 but like I said, I don't want to clutter up my PC too much. Are those still good?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I tried 10. Bailed on it back to 7.

I won't let either McAfee or Norton anywhere near my stuff.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh here comes the Norton and Mcafee haters. I am myself been using free antivirus and firewall for years. But i'll let that pass for now because my computer is new and will just use whatever it came with lol...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

New Computers come with a 6 month _trial_ membership to McAfee or Norton's. After 6 months, they will need to be paid for to stay current. We find these programs are bloated and do not pick up Viruses as well as most free programs. Windows 10 comes with the Free *Windows Defender* program pre-installed, we find that this program is more efficient, and does not have bloated programs that you don't need attached to it. But it's your choice.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, press the win + x keys together select command prompt(Admin) at the prompt copy and paste the below text (in red, does not need to be copied in red):-

echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, this will tell us about your new computer, please copy paste (or attach) the notepad output here.

Windows ten is the most advanced OS yet developed, and it is still evolving, unless you have specific requirements to alter the out of box version, it is best to leave the OS alone. This is particularly important in regards to optimization and security, to this end it is advised that third party utils that duplicate MS utils be avoided, for example a third party AV util's firewall has blocked access to windows store thus rendering all app's unusable. We see more and more of these problems as updates roll out and incompatible third party utils fail.

By far the most secure and trouble free machines we control are those that rely on MS utils (this includes windows defender and windows firewall) both are highly recommended. CCleaner, without using the registry optimizer is fine, SpywareBlaster (updated regularly) is a good util, malwarebytes is fine, SpywareGuard is not needed. If you want to ruin your OS then keep McAfee and use dangerous utils like Advanced care.

Use win 10 for awhile get used to it, then come back, it is tweakable though you do need to know what you are doing.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I am also running Windows 10 on my Lenovo Thinkpad laptop and I use the integrated "Windows Defender" paired up with MalwareBytes and CCleaner.

Yes, I agree with staying away from both McAfee and Norton. Both AV programs are resource hoggers.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

jenae said:


> to this end it is advised that third party utils that duplicate MS utils be avoided, for example a third party AV util's firewall has blocked access to windows store thus rendering all app's unusable. We see more and more of these problems as updates roll out and incompatible third party utils fail.



In my view, that is the type of thing that should keep people from using 10. WE should control our machines, not the OS maker. It may be part of why some think 10 is fancy spyware.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm with Confounded, the core OS itself is very good, but it comes at the expense of all the difficult to remove crap ware. 

Most of those programs are still good and do the job well, I'm not a real fan of mcaffee personally but know people who are. 
As mentioned though some programs will mess with the included w10 apps.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Here it is!

ECHO is on.

Host Name: DESKTOP-JJI1404
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version: 10.0.14393 N/A Build 14393
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: Home
Registered Organization: HP
Product ID: 00325-96002-11554-AAOEM
Original Install Date: 3/21/2017, 10:29:36 PM
System Boot Time: 4/9/2017, 6:53:06 PM
System Manufacturer: HP
System Model: 24-g014
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 78 Stepping 3 GenuineIntel ~2300 Mhz
BIOS Version: AMI F.05, 6/20/2016
Windows Directory: C:\WINDOWS
System Directory: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC+10:00) Guam, Port Moresby
Total Physical Memory: 8,086 MB
Available Physical Memory: 4,359 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 9,366 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 5,671 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 3,695 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\DESKTOP-JJI1404
Network Card(s): 3 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Realtek RTL8723BE 802.11 bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
Connection Name: Wi-Fi
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.1.6
[02]: fe80::d96d:3380:1a7a:682e
[02]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Connection Name: Ethernet
Status: Media disconnected
[03]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
Hyper-V Requirements: VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: No
Second Level Address Translation: Yes
Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes




D e s c r i p t i o n = I n t e l ( R ) H D G r a p h i c s 5 2 0 

P N P D e v i c e I D = P C I \ V E N _ 8 0 8 6 & a m p ; D E V _ 1 9 1 6 & a m p ; S U B S Y S _ 8 1 B A 1 0 3 C & a m p ; R E V _ 0 7 \ 3 & a m p ; 1 1 5 8 3 6 5 9 & a m p ; 1 & a m p ; 1 0 






Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 4 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 2:21:59 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 21,944 K Unknown N/A 0:00:41 N/A 
smss.exe 412 Services 0 1,204 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 672 Services 0 4,384 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
wininit.exe 756 Services 0 5,168 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 764 Console 1 8,316 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
winlogon.exe 848 Console 1 18,396 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
services.exe 884 Services 0 7,648 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:07 N/A 
lsass.exe 892 Services 0 16,060 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:08 N/A 
svchost.exe 996 Services 0 28,208 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:10 N/A 
svchost.exe 396 Services 0 11,144 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:03 N/A 
dwm.exe 652 Console 1 53,952 K Running Window Manager\DWM-1 0:00:07 DWM Notification Window 
svchost.exe 952 Services 0 73,264 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:34 N/A 
svchost.exe 1044 Services 0 25,352 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:04 N/A 
svchost.exe 1060 Services 0 25,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1076 Services 0 89,656 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:30 N/A 
svchost.exe 1136 Services 0 24,036 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 1428 Services 0 18,796 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:03 N/A 
igfxCUIService.exe 1604 Services 0 8,120 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1736 Services 0 9,964 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
RtkAudioService64.exe 1820 Services 0 7,252 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1960 Services 0 12,456 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 636 Services 0 16,196 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
RAVBg64.exe 1260 Console 1 13,988 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 Realtek HD Audio Background Process for Vista 
wlanext.exe 660 Services 0 6,744 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
conhost.exe 1932 Services 0 5,288 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
spoolsv.exe 1872 Services 0 53,580 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2476 Services 0 23,748 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
mDNSResponder.exe 2536 Services 0 6,436 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mfevtps.exe 2560 Services 0 6,296 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
BTDevMgr.exe 2596 Services 0 8,832 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2604 Services 0 11,464 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
HPCommRecovery.exe 2612 Services 0 16,544 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2620 Services 0 26,008 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
OfficeClickToRun.exe 2628 Services 0 53,316 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
HPWMISVC.exe 2640 Services 0 7,832 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
ModuleCoreService.exe 2648 Services 0 30,908 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
mfemms.exe 2656 Services 0 7,580 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
RtkBtManServ.exe 2672 Services 0 7,468 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 2760 Services 0 7,732 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
PEFService.exe 2768 Services 0 7,832 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
RichVideo64.exe 2776 Services 0 6,760 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
MBAMService.exe 2940 Services 0 296,372 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:58 N/A 
Memory Compression 2972 Services 0 4,880 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mfevtps.exe 3520 Services 0 10,992 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:11 N/A  
sihost.exe 3824 Console 1 20,980 K Not Responding DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:06 N/A 
PresentationFontCache.exe 3884 Services 0 18,340 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
igfxEM.exe 4040 Console 1 12,616 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 The Event Manager Dashboard 
explorer.exe 2884 Console 1 80,960 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:10 N/A 
RuntimeBroker.exe 4312 Console 1 41,108 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:05 N/A 
ShellExperienceHost.exe 4764 Console 1 73,456 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:02 Start 
SearchIndexer.exe 3344 Services 0 25,168 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
SearchUI.exe 5128 Console 1 92,564 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 Search 
taskhostw.exe 5504 Console 1 14,256 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 Task Host Window 
dllhost.exe 5664 Console 1 13,812 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
TabTip.exe 5864 Console 1 14,588 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 GDI+ Window 
TabTip32.exe 5912 Console 1 4,724 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
mfefire.exe 6028 Services 0 9,612 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
McSvHost.exe 6052 Services 0 39,648 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:19 N/A 
BTServer.exe 1896 Console 1 17,424 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 BTServer-Message_Dialog 
svchost.exe 1908 Console 1 26,792 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
ModuleCoreService.exe 5164 Console 1 11,152 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
conhost.exe  1940 Console 1 5,436 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 6536 Services 0 9,936 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
RtkNGUI64.exe 6924 Console 1 17,328 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 Realtek HD Audio New CPL background window 
svchost.exe 5604 Services 0 9,268 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
mbamtray.exe 5676 Console 1 28,992 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 QTrayIconMessageWindow 
OneDrive.exe 6616 Console 1 26,200 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 DDE Server Window 
ONENOTEM.EXE 6832 Console 1 2,088 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 Microsoft OneNote 2016 - Windows taskbar 
HPMSGSVC.exe 6396 Console 1 8,164 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 HPMSGSVC 
mfefire.exe 7368 Services 0 6,328 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mcshield.exe 7476 Services 0 186,124 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:26 N/A 
McCSPServiceHost.exe 7508 Services 0 19,216 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
McUICnt.exe 7344 Console 1 76,280 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:18 N/A 
mcapexe.exe 812 Services 0 10,804 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
aesm_service.exe 2856 Services 0 8,840 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
HPSupportSolutionsFramewo 7404 Services 0 56,968 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
SkypeHost.exe 680 Console 1 216 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
jhi_service.exe 8208 Services 0 6,596 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
IntelCpHeciSvc.exe 8628 Services 0 7,440 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
ApplicationFrameHost.exe 8148 Console 1 30,932 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 Movies & TV 
Video.UI.exe 2692 Console 1 28,268 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 Movies & TV 
Microsoft.Photos.exe 1856 Console 1 91,076 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 Photos 
Microsoft.Msn.Weather.exe 9052 Console 1 42,952 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 Weather 
dllhost.exe 8760 Console 1 10,096 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
chrome.exe 2060 Console 1 142,932 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:44 I just got my first Windows 10! - Tech Support Forum - Google Chrome 
chrome.exe 2112 Console 1 7,900 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 7796 Console 1 9,672 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 8972 Console 1 125,392 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:08 N/A 
chrome.exe 7184 Console 1 46,164 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 N/A 
chrome.exe 872 Console 1 181,936 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:10 N/A 
chrome.exe 4232 Console 1 66,340 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 N/A 
chrome.exe 6296 Console 1 49,372 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 7996 Services 0 8,716 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 8984 Console 1 65,872 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 N/A 
chrome.exe 8916 Console 1 67,236 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 N/A 
chrome.exe 7676 Console 1 66,792 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 N/A  
chrome.exe 9808 Console 1 69,520 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 9996 Console 1 66,908 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 N/A 
chrome.exe 5340 Console 1 66,880 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 N/A 
chrome.exe 780 Console 1 58,884 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 9504 Console 1 69,960 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:01 N/A 
chrome.exe 9604 Console 1 74,444 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:03 N/A 
smartscreen.exe 8288 Console 1 14,680 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
mbam.exe 9564 Console 1 72,956 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:02 Malwarebytes Premium Trial 3.0.6 
fontdrvhost.exe 4276 Console 1 5,120 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A 
McClientAnalytics.exe 10032 Services 0 19,404 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
MCUPDA~1.EXE 9188 Services 0 32,504 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:09 N/A 
SearchProtocolHost.exe 1544 Services 0 9,928 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
SearchFilterHost.exe 956 Services 0 6,228 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 8252 Console 1 198,524 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:14 N/A 
audiodg.exe 9408 Services 0 18,524 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
cmd.exe 5844 Console 1 2,960 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 tasklist /v 
conhost.exe 1264 Console 1 16,912 K Running DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 CicMarshalWnd 
WmiPrvSE.exe  9340 Services 0 14,700 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 4924 Services 0 8,108 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
TrustedInstaller.exe 10200 Services 0 6,824 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
TiWorker.exe 6200 Services 0 11,028 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
tasklist.exe 6632 Console 1 8,524 K Unknown DESKTOP-JJI1404\Home 0:00:00 N/A 
These Windows services are started:

Application Host Helper Service
Application Information
AppX Deployment Service (AppXSVC)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bluetooth Support Service
Bonjour Service
BTDevManager
CDPUserSvc_37f24
ClientAnalyticsService
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Connected Devices Platform Service
Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
Contact Data_37f24
CoreMessaging
Credential Manager
Cryptographic Services
Cyberlink RichVideo64 Service(CRVS)
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Device Association Service
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Geolocation Service
Group Policy Client
HP Comm Recovery
HP Support Solutions Framework Service
HPWMISVC
Human Interface Device Service
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel Security PEF Service
Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service
Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service
Intel(R) HD Graphics Control Panel Service
Intelr SGX AESM
IP Helper
IPsec Policy Agent
Local Session Manager
Malwarebytes Service
McAfee AP Service
McAfee Boot Delay Start Service
McAfee CSP Service
McAfee Firewall Core Service
McAfee Home Network
McAfee Module Core Service
McAfee Personal Firewall Service
McAfee Platform Services
McAfee Proxy Service
McAfee Service Controller
McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service
McAfee VirusScan Announcer
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run Service
Microsoft Windows SMS Router Service.
Network Connection Broker
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Realtek Audio Service
Realtek Bluetooth Device Manager Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SSDP Discovery
State Repository Service
Superfetch
Sync Host_37f24
System Event Notification Service
System Events Broker
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
Tile Data model server
Time Broker
Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
Update Orchestrator Service for Windows Update
User Data Access_37f24
User Data Storage_37f24
User Manager
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Connection Manager
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows License Manager Service
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Modules Installer
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Windows Push Notifications System Service
Windows Search
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

ECHO is on.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, press the win + x keys together select command prompt(Admin) at the prompt copy and paste the below text (in red, does not need to be copied in red):-
> 
> echo > 0 & systeminfo | find /V /I "hotfix" | find /V "KB" >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reviews on those other programs...Too busy with work and kinda lazy to look, what are the many many tweaks I can do for my Windows 10? :smile:


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am also running Windows 10 on my Lenovo Thinkpad laptop and I use the integrated "Windows Defender" paired up with MalwareBytes and CCleaner.
> 
> Yes, I agree with staying away from both McAfee and Norton. Both AV programs are resource hoggers.


I wanna use Defender alongside Malwarebytes and Mcafee but it says it is turned off because I have another AV programs installed and I need to uninstall it...I'm not going to uninstall Mcafee. I'll give it a try. Help???


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you asked for our advice and if you want a good computer experience, it would be unwise to ignore it. You will not be able to safely modify 10 whilst you have McAfee, it will interfere and create problems, especially as newer updates are rolled out. If McAfee was needed and preferred, because of superior protection, then we would recommend it. The reality is for the home user it offers no superior level of protection and so integrates with the OS that it uses resources that rob you of performance, and makes safe tweaking much more difficult.

MS who developed the OS, have included windows defender, and windows firewall, both work very well and are integrated to enhance performance and allow advanced users to modify their system safely, I recommend you use them, and uninstall McAfee, you will need to use their uninstaller to do this properly.

Currently windows defender will not run as McAfee has disabled it (two or more AV's unless you know what you are doing can and do cause problems), so you will not be able to activate defender while you have McAfee. Also the windows firewall is running this will conflict with the McAfee firewall, you should disable one of them.

Bonjour service (part of Itunes) is a network hog and unless you really want it I would disable the service.

It is your computer and this is just my advice, it's up to you, as I said, run ten for awhile get used to it and then see about tweaking it.. for what it's worth, win 10 is by far the most tweakable OS yet developed, however like many modern devices you do need to know what you are doing... be very weary of internet tip's and tricks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

We can lead you to the water but you will have to drink for yourself. One more voice telling you leave MacAfee in the dust for Windows Defender. I would rather have a virus than Advanced System Care, its better for your pc. CCleaner would be fine if there were any reason to clean hard drive but considering how big they are today and the fact that no one comes near filling any of them pass on that as well. Wot, Adblock Plus in all browsers and Malwarebytes Pro is all else you need unless you like "bloatware" and "crushed" registry and the ensuing problems you will then have to solve.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Damn I'm really thinking hard now.

If I want to ditch Mcafee, do i just uninstall it from my PC via Apps & Features?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Wii_Zil1 said:


> If I want to ditch Mcafee, do i just uninstall it from my PC via Apps & Features?





jenae said:


> I recommend you use them, and uninstall McAfee, *you will need to use their uninstaller to do this properly*.



Not removing McAfee or Norton properly and fully can result in problems that cannot be corrected. I had to scrap a machine because of that when trying to get rid of Norton didn't go well.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Do I just uninstall McAfee from the Apps & Features page or is there a special tool on their website that can do it?

If i do get rid of McAfee...

AVG, AVIRA, or AVAST maybe COMODO
Windows Defender
Malwarebytes Premium or Free...

Stupid question, does those have any firewall?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No use the MacAfee uninstall tool:
https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...&showHeader=false&_adf.ctrl-state=w63857qlp_4


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks....


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Welcome keep us posted here...


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been using free programs for years with previous windows edition.

I wonder if using free for Windows 10 will still provide top notch protection?

Windows Defender
Malwarebytes
AVG,AVIRA, or AVAST

My premium account for Malwarebytes just expired so i'm wondering if free is still good and those 3 covers all areas...

Whatcha think?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Also another thing i hate about uninstalling programs from a new pc is it leaves before alot of mess and makes my new pc feel old lol. That's why i just leave everything as it is.

Is there anyway i can do to reset my pc to factory installed in case i want too. 

Hope this McAfee uninstall tool will erase everything. Thank God that that's the only one i'm uninstalling.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If a program has a _Clean_ tool, like McAfee, then use that to remove all traces. Other then that, you can uninstall any other program using the Revo Uninstaller. Using the _Advanced _Method removes all traces of the program, including in the Registry.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Windows Defender is free and is better than any of those you mention. AVG, Avira or Avast will find nothing and create more issues removing them including possible reinstall of Windows as they do not like to remove easily. It's your computer but the only better protection IMHO is Emsisoft or Malwarebytes Pro. I waste more time removing those 3 on thoroughly infected computers than I care to list and the people wind up paying more than what they would have paid for paid Antivirus programs simply to remove the free program. Avg loads incredible system drag onto system and so does Avira. Avast to me is just "eye candy" that adds nothing to the system and I have seen removal of same require reinstall of Windows to finally get the thing all out oif a system on more than one occasion.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Did you see how many services McAfee was running in that log you posted?  :4-scared:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Windows defender and Firewall are fine for use.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Malwarebytes can run with any Antivirus program in the background. Whatever you do do not turn off real time protection as suggested. You can run any amount of AntiMalware programs at the same time just only one Antivirus.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I researched a bit further and you're right Rich. I've edited it out.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys for your responses. 

Looks like Malwarebytes Premium and Windows Defender are the way to go without any hogging from the 3 main free AV's. Yes i saw how many services I saw Mcafee using. Damn.

Malwarebytes Premium, Windows Defender with Firewall?, SpywareBlaster, Cleaner, confirmed so far...

That's just for security and maintenance...


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a question since i'm working everyday and don't have time to do what you guys are telling me to do like uninstalling McAfee and recommending me to other valuable programs...

My Malwarebytes Premium just expired and is back to free but I'm still running McAfee but still keeping up to date with both programs and via Updates & Security (Windows 10), Am i safe?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not really MacAfee is as useless as Norton and Trend Micro. By all means renew the Malwarebytes and run that with WD, you had the right idea. Free Mbam has no protection "at the gate" which is the only reason to buy Pro version.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We are all working everyday, and still have a few minutes to type in this forum. Running the McAfee Clean tool and Updating Malwarebytes Premium should only take 5 minutes out of your day. If you don't want to pay for Malwarebytes, the free version is good enough. But get rid of McAfee, Windows Defender should Enable.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow...OK.

Off for the first time today.

I just uninstalled McAfee via Rich's the Manager's link and reactivated Malwarebytes Premium for 1 year and Windows Defender enabled.

So now I have 

Malwarebytes Premium with all protection on...
Windows Defender with all protection on...
Chrome with Adblock Plus and WOT.

Anymore to add?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

I see some responses to disable Bonjour. Yeah I know I don't have Itunes on my computer. Why is it even installed. How do I uninstall?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It should be something like this to remove it https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/645...bonjour-and-how-can-i-uninstall-or-remove-it/


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

All looks good to me. The one other thing I might add is Win Patrol which warns you of home page changes and/or changes to startup and registry.
www.winpatrol.com


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> All looks good to me. The one other thing I might add is Win Patrol which warns you of home page changes and/or changes to startup and registry.
> www.winpatrol.com


I went to their website and I see one with firewall. Damn last time i was on this site was years ago. I see one saying 

Win Patrol Plus, another saying WAR and another saying firewall...I want free but which one is better?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

joeten said:


> It should be something like this to remove it https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/645...bonjour-and-how-can-i-uninstall-or-remove-it/


Hmm I disabled it for now via startup...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good enough if your happy.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Free version of Win Patrol is all you need.
WinPatrol Downloads Page


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Wait...

So that's all it?

Malwarebytes Premium.
Windows Defender with firewall regularly updated with Windows Updates.
Regularly update computer with Windows Update.
Spyware Blaster.
Chrome with WOT and Adblock Plus.
WinPatrol free.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Is there any program out there that can monitor and let me know when a program needs an update like Secunia personal?

I used to use that but it hasn't updated in a while and it's updates are slow.

Any good alternates?

What other programs do i need to install to feel safe?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is how I setup and sell new desktops and laptops.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Just those programs?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2

Wow I am truly impressed.

Using Mcafee with Malwarebytes Premium, I was sad that it found that one of my 1056 ports was open. it was the only option I used.

Now with the aforementioned programs, my computer passed everything and I tried File Sharing and Common Ports for the first time, everything passed!


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

I know there are other sub forums to ask for specific questions but i'll ask everything here.

Installing updates from HP support assistant, are they important?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I never do those myself unless I have a specific problem I know one of them addresses. I do tend to check Intel site or Amd site for those drivers as I feel they are more motivated than HP once the item has sold, to keep up with the times. I personally believe HP could be the worst at long end support after sale. However my first statement was not only for HP as I include Dell and Lenovo in that spectrum as well but again this is my personal opinion only!


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Glomming on here a bit. What do the folks here think of the GRC site tests noted above?

I used to go there all the time and run their tests. Then I read a few things that made me wonder about their abilities and motivations. I can't even remember what it was now, it was so long ago.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am not sure what others think and while I always respected the site I haven't heard much about them recently either way.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, this is what they found ... or didn't find:
_
Attempting connection to your computer. . .
Shields UP! is now attempting to contact the Hidden Internet Server within your PC. It is likely that no one has told you that your own personal computer may now be functioning as an Internet Server with neither your knowledge nor your permission. And that it may be serving up all or many of your personal files for reading, writing, modification and even deletion by anyone, anywhere, on the Internet!

Your Internet port 139 does not appear to exist!
One or more ports on this system are operating in FULL STEALTH MODE! Standard Internet behavior requires port connection attempts to be answered with a success or refusal response. Therefore, only an attempt to connect to a nonexistent computer results in no response of either kind. But YOUR computer has DELIBERATELY CHOSEN NOT TO RESPOND (that's very cool!) which represents advanced computer and port stealthing capabilities. A machine configured in this fashion is well hardened to Internet NetBIOS attack and intrusion.

 Unable to connect with NetBIOS to your computer.
All attempts to get any information from your computer have FAILED. (This is very uncommon for a Windows networking-based PC.) Relative to vulnerabilities from Windows networking, this computer appears to be VERY SECURE since it is NOT exposing ANY of its internal NetBIOS networking protocol over the Internet._


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah I like using that shieldsup website to check for any vulnerability and have not found any single one!


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Any recommended tips and tweaks for us to learn for Windows 10 to make it safer? :smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The formula I use for my client base, and BTW we have never had a ransomware issue yet on 550 clients base with businesses and home users, Emsisoft AntiMalware/Antivirus, WOT on all browsers, Adblock Plus on all browsers, Win Patrol to tie down home page and startup, and Spywareblaster with Adobe Flash Player and Reader as well as java always up to date.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

No worries. We only use one browser that is Chrome which has WOT and Adblock Plus installed. :smile:

I totally forgot about Adobe flash and Java. I never knew I didn't have them in the first place and my computer is running perfectly and websites are no problems. Can i not install them?

Also for the reader, when i open a PDF link, it opens up from the browser. No need right? Don't need anymore hassles with these programs :lol:

Yeah I have the SpywareBlaster free. regularly updated


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll give Winpatrol and Emsisoft a try when I have a chance.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Does Emsisoft AntiMalware/Antivirus work well with Malwarebytes Pro?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Windows 10 has Adobe Flash Player automatically in and updated and I believe Chrome also does that as it must be added separately to Firefox. Java Chrome will not use but installing it to system gives it to IE and there are so many financial websites that require it as well as gaming sites and others. There is an internet browser wide war against use of java and I am fine with replacements that allow these websites to work but they offer none. Edge will open pdf files but other browsers must have a pdf user installed such as Foxit or Adobe Reader and they must be kept up to date for safety sake as well as to work.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

wii_zil said:


> Does Emsisoft AntiMalware/Antivirus work well with Malwarebytes Pro?


Yes it does but there is hardly a need for both and Emsisoft has kept all my clients safe where Mbam did not. I fully realize there is a new version of Mbam but what took so long and I see no evidence it is doing a better job.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok thanks.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

So my computer is doing well.

WOT and Adblock PLUS for Chrome.
Malwarebytes Premium
Windows Firewall
SpywareBlaster 
Windows Defender

I haven't tried WinPatrol and Emsisoft yet.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

With good user watchfulness, you should be fine.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

I see many games listed in my start menu. Are they already installed? I never played any and was just curious so i clicked one and it says it's gonna download and i think it installed. Can I just uninstall it without leaving any traces?

Also for other programs that i barely use like Amazon, Excel, Groove Music, Netflix, Tripadvisor, etc...Yeah you get it, all junks.

Can i uninstall it safely?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can uninstall whatever you don't use.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks.

Is there any other programs that can update programs that i downloaded similiar to Secunia Personal Software Inspector?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't happen to believe in any of those programs. I change drivers when there is a problem that a particular update is said to fix and that is the only time I update drivers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to see your start-up programs to see if there are any that can be eliminated.

We can look at your start-up items with Sysinterals AutoRuns from Microsoft.

Download AutoRuns from Microsoft TechNet - https://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe -- save to Desktop or Documents. 

RIGHT-click on *autoruns.exe*, select "Run as Administrator"

Let AutoRuns scan the Registry (status will appear on bottom-left of AutoRuns screen)

Click on "Logon" tab at the top.

For info, un-checking the box simply prevents the item from starting-up at system boot or account logon. You will still be able to run the item in question by 2x-clicking on the app/program icon at any time.

Now, save the ARN (file extension) file - lick on "File"; "Save"; Notice the ARN file ext is already filled in; save it to Documents or Desktop.

Zip up the ARN file; attach it to your next post. Thank you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

